# The 2011 Elkhorn Classic Stage Race is on...



## ElkhornClassic (Feb 1, 2011)

Ten years of joy, pain, thrill, and challenge continues. You were wondering when? Now you know June 17 - 19, 2011 Baker City OR. Registration is now open.
www.ElkhornClassic.com 
Want to make this race even better? Sign up and come race the 'horn with us!!!!


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

ElkhornClassic said:


> Ten years of joy, pain, thrill, and challenge continues. You were wondering when? Now you know June 17 - 19, 2011 Baker City OR. Registration is now open.
> www.ElkhornClassic.com
> Want to make this race even better? Sign up and come race the 'horn with us!!!!


 on my schedule this year.:thumbsup: 

Looking forward to it.


----------

